# Need some straight up answers about thyroid surgery...



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Long story short...I have two "follicular neoplasms"...one on the left (1.3cm) and one on the right (1.1) cm. Obviously they aren't huge or anything and I myself, can only feel the left one. I have about 4 other smaller nodules (2-3mm) that weren't biopsied. Seems like I have a very lumpy thyroid! Thats how this all started a couple weeks ago, Just was randomly rubbing my neck and felt a bump. Then the ultrasound and biopsy came next..

The ENT reviewed the biopsy report and said he's about 90%+ confident that these are just "Follicular adenomas", and nothing to fret about. He said to come back in 6 months for a follow up ultrasound and we'll see if they've grown and then he said we might take it out.

I've read all the statistics and know that any follicular neoplasm can't be ruled completely out as cancer. But with him being a dr. for over 30 years, I would hope he has a good handle on this stuff and wouldn't be jerking me around or being over confident. He also said with them being so small, that's also a good thing, because if they were any bigger (he's said he's seen some that are even 4 or more cm.), but if it was a huge one, he'd yank it out immediately. But told me not to lose anymore sleep cause he's the whole "90% sure" these are benign adenomas. (both nodules biopsied came back as the follicular neoplasms)

anyway, sorry to ramble... but a couple questions..

#1...should I trust his "watchful waiting" 6 month approach?..based on what info I've given here?

#2...if I have surgery, i've already decided I want them to take the whole thing. I'm not doin this, cut some, then go cut some more later. I've never had surgery before. Ever. So I'm terrified. And I'm trying to figure out my work schedule. We get super SUPER busy in July. Just usually that one month. I have a desk job, but do have to talk on the phone every so often. If I had the surgery the first week of June, would I be ready to go back in July. I will have a helper at work...but will I be up to doing paperwork/computer work by then??

Thanks for any and all advice/info!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

> #1...should I trust his "watchful waiting" 6 month approach?..based on what info I've given here?
> 
> #2...if I have surgery, i've already decided I want them to take the whole thing. I'm not doin this, cut some, then go cut some more later. I've never had surgery before. Ever. So I'm terrified. And I'm trying to figure out my work schedule. We get super SUPER busy in July. Just usually that one month. I have a desk job, but do have to talk on the phone every so often. If I had the surgery the first week of June, would I be ready to go back in July. I will have a helper at work...but will I be up to doing paperwork/computer work by then??


#1 -- there's no certain answer. I wish I could help you out, but...you have to go with you gut on this one. I can't remember, but was thyroglobulin tested?

#2 -- Easily, yes. My surgery was on a Monday and I was taking business calls etc. by Wednesday. Could have easily gone back after a week (I, too, have a desk job.) Here's the catch, though...

Let's say you have the surgery in June. You'll be more than fully recovered FROM THE SURGERY by July. But, worst case scenario, if it is cancer, you may have to have RAI. Which means you may (depending on your doc's protocol) have to go hypo. Which means you'll be exhausted in July. On the flip side, if it is not cancer, they will likely put you on a standard dose of synthroid post-op. It may be the perfect dose. It may be too low. It may be too high. It may not be the right drug. It takes six to eight weeks for a new dose to be reflected properly in labs. Which means if July is busy and you want to be on your A-game, you don't want to be fooling around with dosage changes in July.

So, if you are going to wait, why not wait until August?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I had the TT surgery 13 days ago, and every so often I get a little "hoarse" nothing major though. I feel pretty darn good though. I am pretty certain I would be able to do a desk job as of now. I'm thinking just having a hard candy or something would help when you had to talk. I just had the day of surgery where I felt really crappy. Terrible sore throat, sick to my stomach and uncomfortable. Each day has been a little better. I wouldn't be able to go back to my job for 6 to 8 weeks as I'm a freight supervisor.

Debbie


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

as for labs, no...no thyroglobulin has been tested. (whatever that is). The ONLY thing they've tested on me is TSH. which was 1.9. They said my thyroid is fine. HA! Whatever. Sure its fine, the weight gain, all my hair falling out, random rashes, hot flashes, night sweats, and now nodules? Yep I'm SUUURE its just "fine". (doctors tick me off).

August is kinda busy too. Maybe the end of August I could do it though. I just don't want to wait too long in case it IS something bad? But would Aug/Sept be pushing it.? Assuming the nodules don't triple in size or something in the mean time!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

jsgarden1 said:


> I had the TT surgery 13 days ago, and every so often I get a little "hoarse" nothing major though. I feel pretty darn good though. I am pretty certain I would be able to do a desk job as of now. I'm thinking just having a hard candy or something would help when you had to talk. I just had the day of surgery where I felt really crappy. Terrible sore throat, sick to my stomach and uncomfortable. Each day has been a little better. I wouldn't be able to go back to my job for 6 to 8 weeks as I'm a freight supervisor.
> 
> Debbie


Oh heck no! Yours would definitely have to be more time off!! My biggest physical activity at my job is spinning in my chair from one side to the other, and on rare occurrences, walking 4 steps to the copy machine. :tongue0013:

I just would need to be able to somewhat answer the phone....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

kat92 said:


> as for labs, no...no thyroglobulin has been tested. (whatever that is). The ONLY thing they've tested on me is TSH. which was 1.9. They said my thyroid is fine. HA! Whatever. Sure its fine, the weight gain, all my hair falling out, random rashes, hot flashes, night sweats, and now nodules? Yep I'm SUUURE its just "fine". (doctors tick me off).
> 
> August is kinda busy too. Maybe the end of August I could do it though. I just don't want to wait too long in case it IS something bad? But would Aug/Sept be pushing it.? Assuming the nodules don't triple in size or something in the mean time!


Thyoglobulin is used tumor marker. You should have a little, but if the number is high, it may mean that its more likely cancer. Just a thought to add another piece to the puzzle.

I would say you can easily wait until much later in the year....fall, winter, whatever. I don't think there's a HUGE rush. (My surgeon said his best guess was that my cancer was growing for about ten years. I'm just fine these days  .)

My case is very much exceptional in that my doctor was a knuckle head, BUT...it took me eight months or so to regulate my medication. The surgery is the easy part...it's the medication regulation that's hard. So I wouldn't, personally, want to go into my busiest time of the year knowing that that *could* be on the horizon.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

joplin1975 said:


> Thyoglobulin is used tumor marker. You should have a little, but if the number is high, it may mean that its more likely cancer. Just a thought to add another piece to the puzzle.
> 
> I would say you can easily wait until much later in the year....fall, winter, whatever. I don't think there's a HUGE rush. (My surgeon said his best guess was that my cancer was growing for about ten years. I'm just fine these days  .)
> 
> My case is very much exceptional in that my doctor was a knuckle head, BUT...it took me eight months or so to regulate my medication. The surgery is the easy part...it's the medication regulation that's hard. So I wouldn't, personally, want to go into my busiest time of the year knowing that that *could* be on the horizon.


Talking to all of you eases my mind more than you can ever know!! So thank you!!

Yea, I was thinking....these didn't just show up over night. And like I said, if it wasn't for the left one I can actually feel...I wouldn't know anything about these at all!! Wouldn't even know I had them. So who knows how long they've been there!?

I agree....risking it right before busy July/August would be bad. I work most my hours those two months so if I was gone, my job wouldn't be too happy with me. And I REALLY don't want to upset them. They give me great health insurance!! 

Should I ask about this thyroglobulin stuff?? Will a dr. even do that for me, or will they do the "nah, we don't need to worry about that right now"..crap speech I seem to get a lot.


----------



## aquabean (Apr 23, 2013)

I was just diagnosed with a "follicular neoplasm" too but it's just one big one (3cm) on the left side :\ My report says 30% chance of cancer. I think I'm learning toward surgery but we're moving the first week in June so not sure I want to do it before (May 17th) or after, like mid June. IF it's cancer I can't decide if I want to deal with cancer before or after lol. I'd love to watch mine for 6 months but the size is a little concerning. I had another ultrasound yesterday though and it hasn't grown any, I think she actually said it shrank a couple mms..?? Have you looked into supplementing with iodine? Thats something I'm considering if I decide to wait.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> .it's the medication regulation that's hard. So I wouldn't, personally, want to go into my busiest time of the year knowing that that *could* be on the horizon.


I would agree completely with this statement and wait.

My replacement took awhile and prior to dealing that in I got to deal with vit D deficiency, Ferritin deficiency , endometrial ablation and 3 or so years later I finally felt good post op - meaning the fatigue finally lifted.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree that the surgery is not too bad, and it is not an urgent thing unless you are really uncomfortable or in pain. Getting the replacement at the correct level is a bit tricky. My body had been kicked around by Graves for awhile. It took some time to get things where I feel really almost great. I had a few setbacks during the titration period but it will be 2 years in July.

Hope for the best for you.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

webster2 said:


> I agree that the surgery is not too bad, and it is not an urgent thing unless you are really uncomfortable or in pain. Getting the replacement at the correct level is a bit tricky. My body had been kicked around by Graves for awhile. It took some time to get things where I feel really almost great. I had a few setbacks during the titration period but it will be 2 years in July.
> 
> Hope for the best for you.


I just worry "if" this is cancer, that it'll spread before I get it taken out, if I don't do it now!! That is my BIGGEST fear, quite honestly, is it spreading. I wouldn't wait forever to have it out. Probably just till the first week of September.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

aquabean said:


> I was just diagnosed with a "follicular neoplasm" too but it's just one big one (3cm) on the left side :\ My report says 30% chance of cancer. I think I'm learning toward surgery but we're moving the first week in June so not sure I want to do it before (May 17th) or after, like mid June. IF it's cancer I can't decide if I want to deal with cancer before or after lol. I'd love to watch mine for 6 months but the size is a little concerning. I had another ultrasound yesterday though and it hasn't grown any, I think she actually said it shrank a couple mms..?? Have you looked into supplementing with iodine? Thats something I'm considering if I decide to wait.


Supplementing with iodine?? Does that help? I guess I don't understand? Would that slow things down or what does the iodine do (in terms of waiting)

Thanks!


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I just had a TT two weeks ago and I have been back at work now for 3 days. I also have a desk job and have to drive at times. I drive a very short distance to work, however I'm not driving at work because we use long work trucks and I'm not fully comfortable with turning my head all the way. Desk work should be no problem. In my case it hurt to talk for two days after surgery and eating was very painful for those two days. After that I was able to eat just fine but I do have some trouble with swallowing, which has never been an issue for me. I also have very low calcium levels which result in numb hands but I'm on meds for that. With all that said I'm still able to work at my desk without a problem and so you should be okay. I'm also back working out at the gym (I started that 4 days post op). Bring a comfy pillow to the hospital...I didn't sleep a wink because I just couldn't get comfortable. Have soup, jello and ice cream ready at home...those will help!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

wow. Working out 4 days post op. That's awesome!

Yep, I have a desk job, but it involves phone calls and stuff too, so I'm worried about my voice.

I was planning on taking a week off. Whether I feel good enough to go back in even a few days. I'm going to take a week. Then evaluate from there.

I'm more worried about the sporadic times. Like after that week, all of a sudden I crash..the meds are off or something, and I am absolutely dead tired. Not sure what my job will think then.

I'm considering doing short term disability for a week, then applying for the FMLA coverage. Then I can be gone sporadically if needed. Not paid, but at least I still keep my job and benefits!


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

Take the week off for sure! I told my boss I'd be off two weeks and I took ten days total. After surgery they were very worried about me being able to talk because during surgery they tested my nerve and it wasn't working. So when I woke up and was able to barely talk...the doctors and my family were thrilled!!! For me talking hurt for about 48 hours, that and the extreme sore throat went away after two days. I was also worried about the "crash" and I warned my boss that I might have good days and I might have bad days. So far I had one day where I felt very tired but that was a very busy day and the fatigue wasn't any different then anything I ever felt before my surgery so I just think it was a rough day at work and nothing I can blame on my lack of thyroid. It has now been two weeks and I still cant turn my neck all the way to each side. My shoulders are very stiff and so I can use a good massage!!! lol I go back to the doc for my first blood draw the first week of June but I'm sure they will keep me on the same dose of meds because I feel okay...so far! BTW you might want to start taking a multi vitamin...I heard its very helpful overall but more so in people without thyroids! Look for something that contains selenium.


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's what I'm concerned about....bad days mixed in with the good.

I will have to try and explain to my boss, that just because I seem fine, one day, doesn't mean EVERY day will be fine. I don't know if he'll understand that though. I have a feeling I'll get that "you were just fine yesterday"...look, when I say I need to leave early or take an extra hour for lunch or something. This is one thing where unless you have a thyroid problem, its hard to understand. To most, you have surgery, and then you get better every day. But with this, that isn't always the case. In the grand scheme of things, yes...but getting to the "all better" point, takes a while. So I hope my employer will understand that!!

I will look for some supplements with selenium. Im taking an omega-3 vitamin twice a day now. And I really think that, along with the synthroid is helping a LOT!!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

kat92 said:


> I just worry "if" this is cancer, that it'll spread before I get it taken out, if I don't do it now!! That is my BIGGEST fear, quite honestly, is it spreading. I wouldn't wait forever to have it out. Probably just till the first week of September.


If it makes you feel better, I lost a huge portion of my thyroid to cancer and am looking at getting the rest out soon and I'm still here and kicking 5 years later. hugs3

There are four major things that make my getting surgery more pressing:

1. I'm pretty uncomfortable. I feel swelling in my neck where the remaining piece of my thyroid is and some days it's painful.

2. I have a history of cancer.

3. My thyroid refuses to be controlled fully with meds (suppressed basically isn't possible right now)

4. I may have hyperparathyroidism again.

I would say if you were really uncomfortable or had other issues that could be addressed by surgery, then to have it sooner rather then later. If you don't have these issues then I would keep up with the watchful waiting and have surgery when you can take some time off. As other's have said, balancing medications is always the tricky part for this. I would also suggest asking for the whole thing out if possible. It is not fun having to face another surgery in the future to take the rest out and there are several people besides me on here that have had that issue.

Because my body hates being alive apparently :tongue0013: I had to have three major surgeries in three years. As far as talking, the worst one was my neck surgery where I was hoarse for about 12 hours. But I had multiple complications with that one that you won't be facing. It wasn't even supposed to be for my thryoid, instead it was to remove a parathyroid tumor and take 45 minutes. Over three hours later they finally got clean edges on the remaining piece of my thyroid. You shouldn't have to face that and even with that I didn't have too many issues outside of not being able to lay down for three days.

Two days after I had neck surgery I was at a job site. It was a bit painful and they had to open up the incision in my neck to two inches but you can't even see my scar. My surgeon said it was because I never tried to hide it or cover it up (i.e. use makeup, creams, scarves etc) and just let it heal naturally.

Everyone heals at their own rates and in their own time. Don't feel like you have to rush back to work just because me or someone else could do it, especially if it's your first surgery.

Surgery is always scary. I often think about all the complications with it as I'm going towards having my 4th one soon. But I also think how miserable I am, that it's painful for me, that I'm having multiple issues, and that they can't rule out cancer again. I weighed the pros and cons and for me surgery is more in my favor. I would suggest doing the same and keeping on top of your health with whatever you decide to do.

Best of luck to you and I hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you!

Yea, I just keep weighing my options. Everything is so in limbo now. All "if'y". So it's a gamble. I think this fall when I'm not busy at work, and I have more time to relax, I'll be able to focus more on what I should do.

Granted, if something changes between now and then, a new lump, current lump grows, trouble breathing, etc....then I will go in RIGHT AWAY!!

I'm just scared of anesthesia....

I'm such a chicken


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I may be the only one here who woke up from surgery starving and ate everything I could get my hands on! :winking0001: I was terribly nauseated several days before my surgery, really so sick that my husband doubted they'd do the surgery but I had it very early one morning and was woofing down a normal hospital breakfast the next morning.

Someone sent me a beautiful fruit basket that also had huge gourmet muffins in it and I ate those too! I had stocked up on Jello, applesauce, puddings, soups, etc., at home but eating never bothered me too much...I was hungry!!

I don't think I took much (if any) pain medication except when I first came out of the anesthesia and whatever that was made me sick. From then on all I used was an OTC throat spray the hospital supplied.

The mention of driving reminded me that for what seems like a very long time seatbelts hurt my neck area. That and any item of clothing that put even the slightest pressure on my neck. My surgery was the end of September and all winter I wore a couple of faux turtleneck tops that didn't feel tight but helped me stay warm. I couldn't even tolerate scarves wrapped around my neck but all that eventually returned to normal.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

kat92 said:


> I will look for some supplements with selenium. Im taking an omega-3 vitamin twice a day now. And I really think that, along with the synthroid is helping a LOT!!


I'm on Synthroid and doing quite well at this time. From September, 2011, until April, 2013, I felt like I didn't know if I was going to make it or not...then I began taking Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omega + CoQ10 and the improvement I've enjoyed has been extraordinary!

I have to believe the omega vitamins (and CoQ10) are doing something to make my hormone replacement work efficiently. I'm totally convinced of it!


----------



## kat92 (Apr 22, 2013)

If I'm my "normal" self after surgery, I will be like you..eating everything that isn't nailed down. I LOVE FOOD!!! 

I'm not sure exactly what's helping. I'm on...

Synthroid
Selenium
Vitamin E
Vitamin D
started my birth control pill again
Omega 3/6/9

So I don't know if its just the synthroid that's calming things down, or a combination of all of it that's getting my system back to normal?! All I know is my scary lump I found has shrunk a LOT! I have to really feel around to find it now. And before, you could see it just looking at me.

However, I also wonder if the nodule itself maybe hasn't shrunk...but my thyroid isn't inflamed or swollen, so that makes it appear the lump has gone down?

Either way....something is doing something!! arty0045:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

kat92 said:


> However, I also wonder if the nodule itself maybe hasn't shrunk...but my thyroid isn't inflamed or swollen, so that makes it appear the lump has gone down?


Anything can happen, but I bet this is the more likely scenario.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

My post would fit in with this title about straight up answers about surgery...

I sort of expect to be freezing cold and really tired after my thyroid comes out. I've read it can take weeks to feel much of a difference too. So, tell me, how bad as it? And does pretty much everyone feel that way? Or do a good amount people feel totally fine and back to normal a few days later??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Immediately after? As in, while in the recovery room and that night in the hospital, I was ferociously hot. Sweating like mad, fought like hell to get the warming blanket off me. It was the thyroid dumping process.

In the weeks after, I had some cool days but nothing awful. For me, muscle/joint pain and cramps were more of an issue.

This falls under that "it's so very different for everyone" category.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I meant in the weeks following, but interesting because I didn't know about the thyroid dumping burning hot thing!


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought of another question... assuming I don't have RAI- it sounds like I won't, mysurgeon said I probably won't if it hasn't spread to lymph nodes and early indications (from u/s) say that it hasn't- when do people usually start on thyroid replacement meds? Do you have to wait or can you get right on them?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Unless you had/have Grave's, you'll probably start the morning after surgery.


----------



## ives6797 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yay! Wow, I had no idea that they might start right there in the hospital. I will hope for that!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

They *may* tell you to wait a few days and, depending on how you feel, that might not be bad advice. I was so anxious and revved up the first 8 hours after surgery (again, that whole dumping thing) that had I started synthroid I probably would have blown a circuit.


----------

